

Free 1TB cloud storage from Baidu and Qihoo - memming
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/08/28/think-dropbox-and-box-are-generous-chinas-baidu-and-qihoo-360-are-giving-away-1tb-of-free-storage/

======
userulluipeste
"Baidu requires users to sign up for its in-house online payment platform and
then pay 1RMB (about $0.15). But it’s still a full terabyte of free space, all
for a few clicks and email address submissions."

...so it's "all for a few clicks and email address submissions", with
exception of money of course!

~~~
memming
The first 1TB is free, the next 1TB is 1RMB. At least from the comments,
that's what I got.

------
memming
I was wondering if anybody in HN tried this.

